# For all Lactose Intollerant members read this tip i found.



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I have not been ruled out as 100% lactose intollerant but if I drink milk or have ice cream i get gas that cripples me and then loose stools. Symptoms last up to 2 days.Well i still eat cheese all sorts and never have major issues. I eat, american, mozzerala, parmigiano, pecorino, swiss, provolone ,cheedar only. For the most part im fine. if I eat fresh mozzerella i get sick in seconds, its the milk content.Well if i have heavy cream, milk, ice cream, gelato you better move because i run to the can quick.2 months back i was home and i had fresh bannanas and breyers ice cream so i have 1 with 4 scoops.Just to let everyone know I like my bannana slightly hard with the peel with some green. Over ripe ones make me poop.Well i discovered when i ate this together with the ice cream or milk shake i have Zero gas, no trips to the bathroom and I felt perfectly ok.Now I dont know why this is the case but the bannana some how helps my body break down the lactose its amazing.I have now tested this 18 times and 18 times Im ok. the 19th time i eliminated the bannana and i was up all night with gas pains and cramps.Just sharing my experience and manybe you can try this.


----------



## jh1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Have you tried ice-cream with some other fibrous food recently? I used to have a friend who was not lactose intolerant, however milk products (primarily milk and ice cream) would according to his doctor curdle in his stomach and this curdled milk would upset his digestive track and result in painful bloating, cramps and loose stools for a day afterward. However he could eat small amounts milk or ice-cream with a regular meal and be just fine.


----------

